# I'm waiting! Why hasnt she file yet?



## ManWithMistakes (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife wife and I have now been seperated for two months due to the fact that I abuse her. she went into a women shelter and I was haul off to jail. she currently have a protectiver order on me and made it clear she doesnt want anything to do with me.

My question is why hasnt she file for divorce yet? Shouldnt being at the women shelter have help her with that?

we live in Texas and in texas a person can get a divorce if they are a resident of the state for atleast 6 months. We both have been living her over a year now.

What could be the hold up?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Money? She's healing? What difference does it make?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You have lost your right to know anything about what she does or why. You are an abuser and not worthy.

Go get help and do not go near any other women until and unless you are able to be a real man, not an animal.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Or at least until you're able to stop posting this SAME RANDOM STORY under a new user name EVERY SINGLE DAY....

Perhaps your time would be better spent consulting an attorney or perhaps a good therapist instead of endless bleating here, since it's clearly not interaction you're interested in?


----------

